# Pizza layout at the Anaheim Packing House Citrus Festival



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be at a show this month, sort of. Pizza layout at the Anaheim Packing House Citrus Festival


At the GTS last January I got invited to display the pizza at this years Anaheim Historical Society Citrus Festival at the Anaheim Packing House along with two other model RR layouts. I dont Know which other layouts got invited.


I dont know anything about this event other than they are having train layouts present this year. 


Here is the press brief I got, 


Festival Draft

Our 4th Annual Citrus Celebration is moving to the Packing District and will now be referred to as the Citrus Festival. The Anaheim Historical Society is partnering with the Packing House District to make it bigger and better than ever before. It is an event you do not want to miss so mark your calendars for March 28, 2015 from Noon to 5:00PM. In tribute to the Citrus Era we will be having Model Railroad Train Displays, Original Citrus Label Displays, Music, Lectures, a Citrus Recipe Contest and a Anaheim Historical Garden serving hard Citrus Refreshments. The Anaheim Historical Society will also have a display booth with Citrus related artifacts. We will be selling Andy Anaheim T-Shirts designed by Kevin Kidney, Citrus Fest T-Shirts designed by a local artist and a one of kind collectors Art Poster designed by Jody Daily. 


We are once again asking our members, friends and neighbors for oranges and lemons to be used for our Lemonade Stand. The Orchids may be gone but the spirit of the Orange and Lemon trees are still alive in our neighbors and friends own backyards. We are also asking for volunteers to work the Garden and our booth. 


Here is the website event page:  http://anaheimpackingdistrict.com/event/2015/3/28/citrus-festival


Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/AnaheimHistoricalSociety


Its going to be Saturday March 28 from 12 to 5 pm, and Sunday March 29 from 10am to 2pm during their farmers market. 


This is about as much as I know at this stage, playing it by ear. More as I find out myself.


----------

